
Ask HN: How much time you spend per day reading HN? - praving5
I was really wondering that how much time you spend reading HN stuff daily? There are seemingly quite a few interesting articles and if you seriously read most of it - it would not take anything less than hour? Are you also spending an hour daily?
======
splitdisk
Too much probably, doesn't help that I am dissatisfied with my job. I'm going
to have to go back to pomodoros for time management.

------
chmaynard
Hi, my name is Craig and I'm not a HN addict. I can stop reading any time I
want. Really! OK, I have to go now.

------
noir_lord
Enough that

    
    
        0.0.0.0    news.ycombinator.com
    

lives in /etc/hosts which forces me to use it only on my phone.

~~~
weavie
sudo vi /etc/hosts is just a few keystrokes away..

------
pmontra
Probably too much. I googled for something to measure the time spent in a tab,
but found nothing. I would need it on phone and tablet too.

~~~
rtcoms
This may be useful :
[https://www.rescuetime.com/](https://www.rescuetime.com/)

------
muddysky
I'm on HN way too much. Guess I'm addicted but there are often good posts and
even better threads. And many like-minded people.

Sometimes, I try to slow down and when the HN urge comes, I head to some
Reddit sub (programming, linux, etc.), they are ok and less addictive.

I also changed the hosts file once (definitely helped).

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
I probably average about 1.5 hours per day, spending most of that time reading
the article and going to the comments mostly for further technical discussion.
The submissions that I read are usually pertinent to my professional career
and I somewhat consider it research

------
gigatexal
Way too much. I check it a lot more than Facebook. I haven't quantified it
though.

------
praving5
I have kind of reduced it to 15 minutes as well. Earlier, I used to read
everything. I see that there are increasingly long posts on biology and other
topics that can be easily skipped if you read for technology news.

------
baguette
A lot less than the other sources, such as reddit/r/JavaScript. I am only
learning to use HN. The fact that there are no "tags" to separate content
streams (am I using HN wrong?) makes this source of information too noisy. I
like to convenience of limiting my attention to /r/javascript, /r/node, etc.

------
oblib
Some days I spend an hour, most days less than that. I'd estimate that on
average it'd be about 20-30 minutes if we include the linked pages I do click
on.

Probably less than a few minutes on the comments section, but I do try to up
vote and comment on links I've clicked on and found useful.

------
rpod
Rarely more than half an hour a day. I really like to read advice people give
on Ask HN threads. Aside from that, I skim the front page and select a few
items and discussions to read. I definitely read less articles than there are
worth reading, but hey, all things in moderation :-)

------
dimitri-gnidash
Too much about 1 or 2 hours. Should be focusing more on my day to day grind of
building software, managing team, and looking for clients.

------
cdvonstinkpot
This would be an interesting metric to include in user profiles eg. an 'hours
viewed x.xx' under 'created'.

------
miguelrochefort
2 hours

------
bobbba
only on the weekends. about one hour on Saturday and Sunday.

------
facorreia
15 minutes

------
Yan_Coutinho
Usually one hour per day, but not all days.

